# Dubai gym & fees



## alevy (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am thinking to relocate to Dubai and I am looking for a good gym to go. I have looked at couple of pages, forums, but I have not find any recent info, especially about gym/fitness fees - just learnt that it is ridiculously expensive. I will try to live close to JLT.
Any suggestion and ideas are welcomed.
Thanks, A.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

alevy said:


> Hi there,
> I am thinking to relocate to Dubai and I am looking for a good gym to go. I have looked at couple of pages, forums, but I have not find any recent info, especially about gym/fitness fees - just learnt that it is ridiculously expensive. I will try to live close to JLT.
> Any suggestion and ideas are welcomed.
> Thanks, A.


Some folks I know just opened a new gym in JLT SMART Fitness Training Centre, I have met a bunch of the guys who work there. Never trained with them personally but have seen the type of sessions they do I would recommend them as first rate group of folks and I would guess they put a really quality gym together. I just moved out of the area otherwise would have joined.

Price wise the lowest you are going to find is probably 250 pm, I just joined Fitness First which was about 370 pm for a 12 month commitment, which is a bit lower than normal because they have a special this month (or so they say).

I would say 350+ in general is what you are going top find in that area


----------

